# Rate One 82233 auf neuer PENNY MOBIL Karte



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

nach nur 3 Tagen mit einer neuen PENNY MOBIL Karte hat es mich schon erwischt: Angeblich wurde am 01.06.07 kurz vor 21 Uhr eine SMS an 82233 (Rate One) geschickt. Wenige Sekunden danach erfolgte die Abbuchung von 1,99 €. Das geht aus der Verbindungsaufstellung im Internet hervor.

Wie kann das sein? Natürlich wurde keine SMS abgeschickt! Aber wie kommt es dann zu diesem Eintrag? Probiert da jemand die neuen PENNY MOBIL Nummern (der Nummernblock ist reserviert) systematisch durch und stellt dann Forderungen ins Blaue?

Was kann ich jetzt tun? Muss ich möglicherweise ein Abo kündigen, von dem ich nicht mal weiß, welches es ist? Wie kriege ich das heraus?

Andreas


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2008)

*AW: Rate One 82233 auf pre paid Karte kein vertrag*

selbes Schicksal, 

wie kann das sein??
angeblich am 30.10.08 eine sms an 82233 geschickt um jemanden per sms kennenzulernen.
wir haben keine sms geschickt .Seit dem werden wir täglich mit mehreren sms, gezielt mit Inhalt auf teenager abgestimmt,endlich zu antworten und mit irgenwelchen michis, alexs und Daniels in Kontakt zu treten. Antwort immer über 82233.
ruckzuck ist die Karte leer.
was können wir tun um das zu beenden? wir haben nichts angefordert und werden auch nicht antworten. Woher kennen die die Nummer, die Karte ist ist schon 2 Jahre alt, also nix neues.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2009)

*AW: Rate One 82233 auf neuer PENNY MOBIL Karte*

auch mein vater wurde von rate one betrogen. auf  seiner handyrechnung war ein posten über 72 euro. mein vater telefoniert nie zu hause von seinem handy - und nie 43 minuten zu einer premium nummer. vodafone hat uns nach heftiger beschwerde den teilnehmer genannt: rate one. wir haben jetzt anzeige erstattet. es ist nur beängstigend, dass die es schaffen, dass auf dem verbindungsnachweis die angerufene nummer erscheint, obwohl die garantiert nicht angerufen wurde. 

hat jemand ähnliche erfahren gemacht?


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2009)

*AW: Rate One 82233 auf neuer PENNY MOBIL Karte*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> auch mein vater wurde von rate one betrogen.
> 
> 43 minuten zu einer premium nummer.
> 
> dass auf dem verbindungsnachweis die angerufene nummer erscheint, obwohl die garantiert nicht angerufen wurde.


Woher willst du das wissen, hattest du das Handy oder war das bei deinem Vater? Rate One ist nur der Reseller für die Nummer, die von dort aus wiederum deren Kunde für den Mehrwertdienst angemietet hat. Ist euch schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass das Handy gebrandet ist und diese Nummer z. B. wegen inaktiver Tastensperre gewählt wurde? Wie lautet die Nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2009)

*AW: Rate One 82233 auf neuer PENNY MOBIL Karte*

Meine Mutter hat eine prepaid-Karte von Aldi. Ihr wird auch immer wieder Geld(2,99 Euro) von E-plus (Aldinetz) wegen in Anspruchnahme eines Dienstes von Rate One, abgebucht. Dies wird ihr nur in einer SMS-Message mitgeteilt. Sie ist in Technik-Sachen nicht ganz so fit. Ich habe jetzt mal auf gut Glück alle Abos die in ihrem Menü vorgespeichert sind storniert. Ich hoffe das funktioniert. Ansonsten schau ich hier nochmal vorbei.

MfG Steve


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2009)

*AW: Rate One 82233 auf neuer PENNY MOBIL Karte*



Steve schrieb:


> Ansonsten schau ich hier nochmal vorbei.


Wende dich besser an Rate One.


----------



## Quadratlatsch (15 November 2016)

Passierte mich auch ähnlich, zwar nicht penny sondern aldi prepaid karte.
Nagelneu und es kommen kostenpflichtige SMS
wie kann das sein ?


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2016)

Die Nummer war schon mal in Nutzung und ist neu vergeben.
Das hindert die Aboabzocker nicht, alte Abos da wieder zu berechnen, wenn plötzlich Geld an der Nummer gebunden ist.


----------

